# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Видеописьма на форуме!

## Дима_

Сейчас на форуме только текст, поэтому люди анонимны, но мы хоть 100 лет будем общаться, ничего друг о друге не узнаем! Предлагаю кроме текста в постах выкладывать голос (озвучить свой пост) и видео. Если камеры нет, можно без видео (хотя видео есть в любом телефоне, так что не отвертетесь). Тогда это будет почти также, как в реальном общении. За 1 день от видеописем можно узнать о человеке в 100 раз больше, чем от 1000 текстовых постов за год.
Как вам идейка?

----------


## Aleks

> хотя видео есть в любом телефоне, так что не отвертетесь


 Не хочу. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Отвертелся? :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима_

Но ведь текст почти ничего о человеке на рассказывает!

----------


## rbiyks

Дима_, ты первый. Давай ты начнешь, а мы посмотрим, узнали мы тебя получше, или нет?

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Дима_, отличная идея !! ждем первое видеописьмо от тебя...

----------


## Дима_

Так я тогда перестану быть анонимным. А фишка форумов - анонимность.

----------


## U.F.O.

xDDDDDDD

----------


## U.F.O.

на форуме становится жарко (%

----------


## Aleks

лол, товарищи! По-моему, у нас тут персонаж из мифологии норманнов.

----------


## Дима_

Если я видеописьмо выложу вы меня в ментовку сдадите за нарушение сексуальной ориентации! В ментовке я кстати уже был!
Зачем вам меня узнавать? Это мне надо про вас узнать!

----------


## rbiyks

Так-так, начались отмазки.

----------


## Aleks

Не в ментовку, а в психушку

----------


## Дима_

Так это же форум психов! Я видел фразу "здесь нет нормальных".
Уже был там. Не нашли способа как вылечить.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Идея хорошая, но не для этого форума..  здесь не тот контингент, чтобы выкладывать свое видео..  боятся и в принципе правильно делают..  всяких рубенов тут бывало уже..  так что на такое пойдут только опытные бойцы, которые знают чтобудет после этого..

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Идея хорошая, но не для этого форума..  здесь не тот контингент, чтобы выкладывать свое видео..  боятся и в принципе правильно делают..  всяких рубенов тут бывало уже..  так что на такое пойдут только опытные бойцы, которые знают чтобудет после этого..


 А можно еще сделать так,  себя в кадр не показывать, а  например только текст свой озвучить  , или то что в комнате снять.. и никто не догадается , что это вы тут сидите ...

----------


## Aleks

> так что на такое пойдут только опытные бойцы, которые знают чтобудет после этого..


 А что может быть после этого? Мы же тут законы не нарушаем...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> А что может быть после этого? Мы же тут законы не нарушаем...


 Сотрудник МВД может придти, составит протокол, передаст дело в прокуратуру, которая бужет выносить некоторое время тебе мозг..  у некоторых форумчан такое было..

----------


## Aleks

> Сотрудник МВД может придти, составит протокол, передаст дело в прокуратуру, которая бужет выносить некоторое время тебе мозг..  у некоторых форумчан такое было..


 Вот же людям делать не[censored].  :EEK!: 
А как он будет человека искать? Стоять в самом людном месте города и смотреть по сторонам?  :Big Grin:  Придет в хостинговую компанию и посмотрит IP в логах? Так это и без фото/видео можно. А можно форум на каком-нибудь эквадорском хостинге разместить - тогда сразу забьет на это дело. :Big Grin: 
Интересно, что ж в том протоколе можно понаписывать...

----------


## Дима_

Кто-нибудь хочет аудио-посты тут выкладывать?

----------


## Winter

Может сразу телефон и домашний адрес?

----------


## Дима_

Winter, а тебе не надоедает каждый день текст на экране читать?

----------


## Selbstmord

Ну, мне, например, не надоедает...привык, как никак.

----------


## Winter

Неа

----------


## Дима_

Вообще "неа" означает что надоедает. 
Я спрашиваю "не надоедает?" - ответ - Да - значит не надоедает
Я спрашиваю "не надоедает?" - ответ - Нет - не согласие с моим вопросом, два "нет" суммируются - значит надоедает
А то получается, отвечают Да или Нет - неважно, оба ответа будут означать что "не надоедает".

----------


## Winter

ок

----------


## riogo

> Вообще "неа" означает что надоедает. 
> Я спрашиваю "не надоедает?" - ответ - Да - значит не надоедает
> Я спрашиваю "не надоедает?" - ответ - Нет - не согласие с моим вопросом, два "нет" суммируются - значит надоедает
> А то получается, отвечают Да или Нет - неважно, оба ответа будут означать что "не надоедает".


 значит судя по твоему объединению тебя надо опять отправить в бан
Дим запарил умничать не по теме, считай это публичным предупреждением

----------

